# Pink Grapefruit Hollandaise Salmon w/Pink Pepper Corns!



## civilsmoker (Apr 26, 2022)

The wife wanted to try another Gordon Ramsay recipe tonight and pink grapefruit hollandaise it was.  The recipe called for asparagus but didn’t have any so it was rice and a salad...






This is a traditional hollandaise but GR has you make a white wine (1c) and white wine vinegar (3/4c) that is reduced with shallots and fresh tarragon,  and when reduced you strain it and add 2 Tbsp of fresh squeezed pink grapefruit juice and tsp of the zest..... holy smokes this is some of the best hollandaise I have ever had!  Oh it is finished with some cracked pink pepper corns.....





The salmon is the frozen Costco that has been seasoned brushed with olive and 9 min under the high broiler!

This was pared with my wife’s chili pepper orange vinaigrette salad..





 The chili pepper is ground ancho chili power and a fresh squeezed orange reduction that is added to the vinagar and oil base.....just WOW. I could drink the stuff!


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 26, 2022)

Wow! What an amazing meal! I’m done with Whole30 this weekend, can’t wait to try some of these! You and the wife are putting together some crazy tasty meals! Beautiful plates too!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 27, 2022)

I like a good hollandaise. And this one sounds and looks good. And the salad top notch

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2022)

Looks good and tasty Civil nice job.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Apr 27, 2022)

What a clean and delicious looking meal! I’m not the biggest fan of salmon but I would have no problem eating that! Everything is great.


----------



## Ringer (Apr 27, 2022)

This looks really good. I bet it's fantastic with the Grapefruit hints. Great job pulling off a hollandaise and keeping it smoothe and velvety. It's an achievement in itself just to keep it from separating.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 27, 2022)

Nice lookin meal . That sauce would make me eat salmon . Nice work . 
Those Ramsey recipes are top shelf for sure .


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 27, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! What an amazing meal! I’m done with Whole30 this weekend, can’t wait to try some of these! You and the wife are putting together some crazy tasty meals! Beautiful plates too!


Thanks Jed.....  I thought this might catch your attention!  PS, I believe this is in the book you just got!


DRKsmoking said:


> I like a good hollandaise. And this one sounds and looks good. And the salad top notch
> 
> David


Thanks David, this one is worth trying for sure, its hard to believe a hollandaise can be light and fresh.... I'm impressed!


gmc2003 said:


> Looks good and tasty Civil nice job.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Much appreciation Chris!


xray said:


> What a clean and delicious looking meal! I’m not the biggest fan of salmon but I would have no problem eating that! Everything is great.


Thanks XR!  This isn't your everyday salmon as all.  


Ringer said:


> This looks really good. I bet it's fantastic with the Grapefruit hints. Great job pulling off a hollandaise and keeping it smoothe and velvety. It's an achievement in itself just to keep it from separating.


Many thanks! The pink grapefruit adds a very nice acidic overtone and cuts down on the richness of the hollandaise. Oh and double boiler pan on simmer not full boil and then *very very very* slowly add the butter (GR recipe notes adding the butter too fast is the #1 reason for it separating).....  Oh and here is a secret from Gordan....if it separates on you add some heavy cream and another yok and bingo it will come right back. I watched him do it on Hells Kitchen on a dinner service. 


chopsaw said:


> Nice lookin meal . That sauce would make me eat salmon . Nice work .
> Those Ramsey recipes are top shelf for sure .


Thanks Chop!  GR knows how to flavor things up for sure.  I would have never though of a hollandaise over salmon, but it is a THING now!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 27, 2022)

Very nice . . .


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 27, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Thanks Jed.....  I thought this might catch your attention!  PS, I believe this is in the book you just got!


I’m trying to look it up tonight! The book fascinates me because I tend to be very heavy handed with seasoning and I’d like to try something more balanced or refined than my typical comfort zone.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 27, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Very nice . . .


Thanks Winter!  Simple is sometimes nice!


bauchjw said:


> I’m trying to look it up tonight! The book fascinates me because I tend to be very heavy handed with seasoning and I’d like to try something more balanced or refined than my typical comfort zone.


you might want to eat before you open the book cause it could cause hangry pains if you do it before dinner!  LOL ....IE as if hollandaise sauce with cracked pepper is light on seasonings.....GR seasons the &(&U(* out of things!  you will be right at home!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 28, 2022)

Man that Salad looks so good.  Going to have to try that dressing.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 28, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man that Salad looks so good.  Going to have to try that dressing.


1C fresh oj - reduce to a syrup then cool
2Tbsp shallots
2Tbsp fresh lime juice
1 Tsp Dijon 
1 Tsp ground ancho chili powder
1 Tbsp rice wine vinegar
1/2 C olive
1-2 Tbsp honey
S&P....
Adjust to taste

Brian here you go.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 28, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> 1C fresh oj - reduce to a syrup then cool
> 2Tbsp shallots
> 2Tbsp fresh lime juice
> 1 Tsp Dijon
> ...


Thanks.  I had found couple on web but will use this.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 28, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thanks.  I had found couple on web but will use this.


You will notice that my wife used honey to sweeten it as well as rice wine vinegar compared to the other versions on line.  She also uses shallots vs red onions.  She also doesn't use EVOO she uses a extra light (ELOO).  EVOO has a flavor that can affect the other flavors you want, hence the ELOO.  My wife's two most used base "vinegar & oil"s are the ELOO/Rice Wine/shallots and then ELOO/Golden Balsamic/shallots


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 30, 2022)

A word of caution.
While the amount of grapefruit juice in the hollandaise sauce is minimal be careful with grapefruit in general if you take meds.  Grapefruit, and its juice, does not play well with some meds.  Some heart meds in particular.  Some meds it intensifies and some it lessens its effects.
Please don't mix grapefruit and meds w/o some research.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 30, 2022)

I sure am glad this came back up. Missed replying when it was first posted and couldn't find it after it dropped off the main board.

That meal looks absolutely stunning!! Everything about it is perfection on a plate and I love the sound of all the flavor profiles going on. I'd happily pay $100 a plate for that in a 5-star restaurant. Excellent job!!

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 30, 2022)

Beautiful work and presentation! I might try to add that grapefruit soon to the lazy blender hollandaise I like making.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 30, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> A word of caution.
> While the amount of grapefruit juice in the hollandaise sauce is minimal be careful with grapefruit in general if you take meds.  Grapefruit, and its juice, does not play well with some meds.  Some heart meds in particular.  Some meds it intensifies and some it lessens its effects.
> Please don't mix grapefruit and meds w/o some research.


Good to know, fortunately no meds to worry about!  PS this is the only way it will eat it!  Lol. I’m usually not a fan (the wife is)


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 30, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I sure am glad this came back up. Missed replying when it was first posted and couldn't find it after it dropped off the main board.
> 
> That meal looks absolutely stunning!! Everything about it is perfection on a plate and I love the sound of all the flavor profiles going on. I'd happily pay $100 a plate for that in a 5-star restaurant. Excellent job!!
> 
> Robert


Many thanks Robert!  My wife isn’t the biggest salmon person and she gobbled hers all down, it’s just not something you see everyday! GR does it again!


jcam222 said:


> Beautiful work and presentation! I might try to add that grapefruit soon to the lazy blender hollandaise I like making.


Thanks jcam!  The lazy blender?  Do share didn’t need to do arms after working the whisk and double boiler.... LOL


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 30, 2022)

Had some left over sauce so I did a pulled pork Benny for breakfast yesterday!  Pretty tasty for sure. I didn’t us a double boiler but wanted to try our burner super low simmer. It did pretty good but you can the heat of the egg started to break it....but not bad for a reheat over flame....


















I have to admit this is a very good open face pulled pork samich!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 30, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Many thanks Robert!  My wife isn’t the biggest salmon person and she gobbled hers all down, it’s just not something you see everyday! GR does it again!
> 
> Thanks jcam!  The lazy blender?  Do share didn’t need to do arms after working the whisk and double boiler.... LOL


I don’t know how these will compare to the one you did here but these are both decadent. People will never guess it was not a long process to deliver them this sauce. https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/easy_blender_hollandaise_sauce/. You can play with it a bit. Sometimes I like to add a bit of Dijon. I think you will be surprised with this.


----------

